# Rod guide repair



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Lost the inside ceramic ring on my lower guide. Was wondering if someone new something local so I can avoid sending it in. Thanks.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Paul Darby
Quality rod and reel repair
850-200-3172

Fort Walton Beach


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't know if anyone can add ceramic insert without changing out the whole guide. If you don't get satisfaction in Ft. Walton, contact John O'Guinn at Tight Lines Bait and Tackle, 711 N. Pace Blvd. (corner of Cervantes) 850-433-2962 or [email protected]

He's a rod specialist.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah def take it there. But if you haven't taken it yet lol, the whole guide has to be taken off and a new one re wrapped on.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Any ideas what it cost to get a new guide put on? I'm in the same boat as the OP on a few rods myself...


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

it was 7.50 per guide I think. That was the last time I checked. Shouldn't be much different.


----------

